# deep turnaround point near Pensacola NAS- off limits?



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I have recently been dabbling in dropping down small trout and freelining a ladyfish tail near 3 mile bridge to see what lives in the area and was told about things that lurk in the depths of the old aircraft turnaround area near NAS Penasacola. My GPD says that area is restricted though.

Can you fish it and any opinion on if it is any better than what might lurk around 3mb?


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry about the dual screen thing, I can't seem to fix it! Anyway here is what you are talking about I think.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Since that didn't work here is a downloadable pdf file of Pensacola Bay!

http://ocsdata.ncd.noaa.gov/BookletChart/11383_BookletChart_HomeEd.pdf

And it is a standard NOAA chart!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

yes anything within 500' of the base is restricted...or if you want to get technical its a "military exclusion zone"


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

The good news it that the pier is open every weekend for fishing :letsparty and you can catch anything you can possibly think of out there including grouper and snapper:letsparty


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yup.. ill be there in an hour


----------



## cincynick (Sep 17, 2009)

Just got stationed at NAS a few weeks ago. Just wondering which pier you're talking about. Is it right at the corner of Radford and East st right there. I know I've seen some walls and boats around there.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yes thats it, its called charley pier


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *TWINKIE6816 (9/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 TWINKIE , can you email me the picture of the bay in your post ??


----------

